# Il diritto minorile



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2011)

*

Il                      diritto minorile*
di                      avv. Matteo Santini*

                       Il primo disegno di legge in materia di minori risale al 1909.                      Solo nel 1934, venne istituito un Tribunale specializzato                      in materia minorile “il Tribunale per i Minorenni”.

                      Nel 1925 la Società delle Nazioni promulgò la Dichiarazione                      dei diritti del fanciullo la quale prevedeva che il minore                      dovesse essere messo in grado di svilupparsi dal punto di                      vista materiale e spirituale; si affermava il diritto del                      minore ad essere nutrito, curato, stimolato, recuperato e                      soccorso in caso di bisogno; il diritto di essere messo in                      grado di guadagnare e protetto contro ogni sfruttamento. Nel                      1948 l'Assemblea Generale dell'ONU promulgò la "Dichiarazione                      Universale dei Diritti dell'Uomo" in materia di protezione                      dell'infanzia sancendo il diritto di ogni persona ad una educazione                      diretta a promuoverne il pieno sviluppo. 

Nel                      1959, venne approvata dall’ONU la "Dichiarazione dei Diritti                      del Fanciullo". Alcuni                      importantissimi principi venivano affermati dalla suddetta                      dichiarazione tra cui, il diritto del fanciullo a godere di                      una speciale protezione e di facilitazioni, in modo da essere                      in grado di crescere sano sul piano fisico, intellettuale                      e morale, spirituale e sociale, in condizioni di libertà e                      dignità. Veniva altresì sancito il diritto ad una alimentazione,                      ad un alloggio, a svaghi e a cure mediche adeguate. Particolarmente                      significativa è l’affermazione secondo la quale il bambino                      ha diritto a crescere sotto le cure e le responsabilità dei                      genitori e, in ogni caso in un’atmosfera d'affetto e di sicurezza                      materiale e morale. 

I                      principi affermati dalle Dichiarazioni promulgate dall’ONU                      hanno senza dubbio valenza giuridica anche all’interno dei                      singoli Stati. In particolare, la Costituzione Italiana sancisce                      all'art. 10, comma 1, che "l'ordinamento giuridico italiano                      si conforma alle norme del diritto internazionale generalmente                      riconosciute." (principio peraltro ribadito anche dalla sentenza                      della Corte Costituzionale del 23 novembre 1967, n. 120).                      

Successivamente,                      nel 1989 veniva approvata la Convenzione ONU sui Diritti dell'Infanzia,                      ratificata in Italia con L. 27 maggio 1991 n. 176. Essa oltre                      a contenere una serie di affermazioni di principio, impone                      agli Stati membri di attivarsi concretamente affinché al minore                      venga data un’assistenza effettiva che tenga conto della sua                      condizione di debolezza. 

Di                      seguito elenchiamo i più importanti diritti sanciti dalla                      Convenzione del 1989: il diritto innato alla vita; il diritto                      ad un nome; il diritto a conservare l'identità, la nazionalità,                      il nome e le relazioni familiari; il diritto a non essere                      separato dai genitori, salvo che tale separazione sia nell'interesse                      superiore del fanciullo; il diritto a formarsi una propria                      opinione; alla libertà di espressione, alla libertà di pensiero,                      di coscienza e di religione; il diritto all'educazione; il                      diritto al riposo, allo svago ed al gioco; il diritto ad essere                      protetto contro lo sfruttamento economico e da qualsiasi tipo                      di lavoro rischioso; il diritto ad essere protetto contro                      ogni forma di sfruttamento sessuale e violenza sessuale; il                      diritto a non essere sottoposto a tortura, o a trattamenti                      e punizioni crudeli, inumani o degradanti; il diritto a non                      partecipare a conflitti armati se di età tra i quindici e                      i diciotto.

                      Sotto il profilo del diritto interno, la nostra Costituzione                      si occupa dei diritti dei minori sia all'art. 2 che riconosce                      e garantisce i diritti inviolabili dell'individuo, sia al'art.                      30 che sancisce il dovere dei genitori di mantenere, istruire                      ed educare i figli sia all'art. 31 che protegge la maternità,                      l'infanzia e la gioventù. Il nostro sistema penale prevede                      poi una serie di articoli del codice che contemplano figure                      di reati che possono essere commessi solo a danno dei minori                      (o comunque a danno di soggetti posti in una situazione di                      difficoltà e debolezza) quali ad esempio l'abuso di mezzi                      di correzione e di disciplina (art. 571 c.p.) la sottrazione                      di persone incapaci, la violazione degli obblighi di assistenza                      familiare, ecc. 

Recentemente                      la Corte di Cassazione con sentenza n. 41142 del 2010, in                      materia di maltrattamenti in famiglia ha stabilito che per                      la sussistenza del reato è sufficiente l'esistenza di un "clima                      generalmente instaurato all'interno di una comunità, come                      conseguenza di atti di sopraffazione”. Sotto il profilo civilistico                      innumerevoli sono le norme che sono state concepite e dettate                      in modo specifico per la tutela dei minori. Così come innumerevoli                      sono le disposizioni di carattere generico che spiegano gli                      effetti anche nei confronti dei minori (soprattutto a tutela                      degli stessi). 

Possiamo                      affermare che l’intero sistema civilistico è improntato sul                      principio del favor minoris. Basti pensare la disciplina sull’affidamento                      dei figli minori in caso di crisi della coppia, il regime                      dell’assegnazione della casa familiare al genitore presso                      i quale i figli minori vivono prevalentemente, il diritto                      del minore ad intrattenere rapporti con gli ascendenti, ecc.                      Ritengo che, nonostante gli sforzi che sono stati compiuti                      dal legislatore e dalla giurisprudenza per garantire la massima                      tutela possibile al minore (sia in ambito civile che in quello                      penale), la normativa debba ancora evolversi nel senso di                      attribuire un maggiore peso, soprattutto sotto il profilo                      processuale, alla volontà del minore il quale, il più delle                      volte, viene considerato come soggetto da tutelare ma il cui                      parere e la cui volontà poco influisce sulla decisione del                      magistrato; e ciò sul presupposto che il minore viene generalmente                      ritenuto incapace di discernere il bene dal male prima dei                      12 anni, salvo rari casi in cui il giudice ritenga il minore                      sufficientemente maturo per poter essere sentito anche in                      età inferiore. 

La                      legge 54/2006 sull’affidamento condiviso ha previsto l’audizione                      del minore nei procedimenti di separazione e divorzio e nei                      procedimenti per l’affidamento dei figli naturali. Si tratta                      però pur sempre di un’audizione e non di un ascolto. Ascolto                      della volontà, delle esigenze e del punto di vista del minore.                      Diversamente, riferendosi al termine “audizione” la normativa                      ha inteso (o comunque questo è il risultato) attribuire all’attività                      di audizione un significato unicamente processuale e burocratico                      senza attribuire alcun rilievo alle conseguenze che il giudice                      deve trarre dalla suddetta audizione.

                      In pratica, il Giudice, udito il minore, è libero di decidere                      anche in modo difforme rispetto alla volontà espressa dallo                      stesso (con l’unica limitazione rappresentata dalla necessità                      di indicare i motivi in base ai quali ha deciso di non recepire                      la volontà del minore). E’ certamente vero che la volontà                      del minore non sempre coincide con il Suo interesse ma è altrettanto                      vero che nella maggiore parte dei casi un bambino di 12 anni                      è in grado di valutare meglio di un estraneo (seppure adulto)                      quali soluzioni soddisfano maggiormente in suoi interessi.

*                       _esperto di ritto di famiglia e minori

http://www.osservatoriosullalegalita.org/11/acom/09set1/0922santinminori.htm
_


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Settembre 2011)

Quoto:     Ritengo che, nonostante gli sforzi che sono stati compiuti dal legislatore e dalla giurisprudenza per garantire la massima tutela possibile al minore (sia in ambito civile che in quello penale), la normativa debba ancora evolversi nel senso di attribuire un maggiore peso, soprattutto sotto il profilo processuale, alla volontà del minore il quale, il più delle volte, viene considerato come soggetto da tutelare ma il cui parere e la cui volontà poco influisce sulla decisione del magistrato; e ciò sul presupposto che il minore viene generalmente ritenuto incapace di discernere il bene dal male prima dei 12 anni, salvo rari casi in cui il giudice ritenga il minore sufficientemente maturo per poter essere sentito anche in età inferiore.



Penso che il problema al quale tu ti riferisci, e che è reale, sia non tanto dovuto al non considerare il minore capace di esprimere i suoi pensieri, quanto al non volerlo caricare del pesante fardello di esprimersi in alcun modo a favore di un genitore e di conseguenza a sfavore dell'altro.
Io mi ricordo anche solo quanto odiavo la tipica domanda da bambina "ma vuoi più bene al papà o alla mamma?", alla quale, vista la mia ovvia risposta "voglio bene a tutti e due" seguiva la assurda e terribile variante "ma se tu dovessi buttare da una torre il papà o la mamma, chi butteresti?".
Rispondevo "mi butterei io".

Lo vedo, lo sento, lo tocco e lo temo adesso, nella situazione in cui siamo....
I figli non vogliono far soffrire i genitori, e si trovano in una empasse straziante se in qualsiasi modo un genitore chiede al figlio di partecipare, e ripeto IN QUALUNQUE MODO, alla definizione della separazione.
Nessun bambino "piccolo" -e pochi adolescenti credo- possono sostenere il peso di pensare di essere anche in minima parte responsabili del dolore di uno dei genitori.

Insomma, si toglie loro il diritto di parola, affinchè questo diritto non li distrugga dentro...

Chiaramente ci sono casi eccezionali. Un padre che conosco durante la separazione è stato accusato dalla moglie mezza pazza di molestare sessualmente il figlio di 15 anni.
Per pura routine, il padre è stato allontanato dal figlio, e costretto a vederlo solo in compagnia di assistenti sociali. Il figlio in tutti i modi cerca di dire che il padre non gli ha mai fatto nulla, e che vuole andarsene via dalla madre fuori di testa per vivere col padre, ma almeno per il momento non si riesce a fare nulla. 
Ma sono casi appunto eccezionali.


----------

